# [Solved] Cacti / rrdtool, no graphs being displayed.

## Orky

Hello,

I've been trying to get cacti to work for awhile to no avail.

.rrd files are being created, but the graphs are not being genarated (not blank...just not there!).

I'm using rrdtool rrdtool-1.2.10 (have also tried 1.2.6-r1) and cacti 0.8.6d.

I've checked the permissions of rra/ and log/ and tried running poller.php as root and cactiuser - no problems.

Any suggestions on whats going wrong?

Thanks,Last edited by Orky on Wed Jun 22, 2005 8:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## duckhead

Did you tell Cacti that you're using RRDTool 1.2?

----------

## Orky

Yep, it selects 1.2.x by default now.

Thanks for the pointer!

The .rrd files are there, and have data. They also get updated correctly.

----------

## hanj

I re-emerge'd cacti, went to the application. It asked me if this was a new install or update, I went with update, and it worked after that.

HTH

hanji

----------

## Orky

I've just tried re-emerging cacti, no luck!

I wasn't prompted to upgrade however, I was just logged straight back in after I entered the db info in config.php?

Thanks for the help anyway!

----------

## hanj

Maybe trying moving /cacti to cacti.bak, then re-emerge it. Are you using webapp-config?

hanji

----------

## Orky

I've tried the move/re-emerge, still no luck.

I've not been using webapp-config, but its called as part of the emerge.

Could gd or php be at fault here?

----------

## hanj

The symptoms you described.. are exactly what I went through initially. I'll include my packages.. just so you can verify the versions:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.2.6-r1  -debug -doc +perl -tcltk 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/cacti-0.8.6d  +snmp -vhosts 1,013 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-php/mod_php-4.3.11  +X +apache2 -berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp +hardenedphp -imap -informix -ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos +ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +pdflib +png -postgres -qt -snmp -spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 3,941 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-php/php-4.3.11  +X -berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp +hardenedphp -imap -informix -ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos +ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +ncurses +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +pdflib +png -postgres -qt +readline -snmp -spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gd-2.0.32  +X +jpeg +png +truetype 573 kB
```

I'll also include a small howto on the upgrade.. that I made for my own references.. eventhough we went through this.. but maybe I missed something that you might see...

1. Backup DB in the case that something goes wrong.

   shell> mysqldump -l --add-drop-table cacti > mysql.cacti

2. Backup your rra/ directory and any custom scripts in your scripts/

   directory.      

3. Edit /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/include/config.php, and confirm that the MySQL user,

   password and database is correct for your cacti configuration.

   Example:

        $database_default = "cacti";

        $database_hostname = "localhost";

        $database_username = "cactiuser";

        $database_password = "cacti";

4. Point your web browser to: http://your-server/cacti/

   Select "Upgrade:.

   Make sure to fill in all of the path variables carefully and

   correctly on the following screen.

Cronjob

Either new or upgrading, make sure you have a cron job - Add this line to

your /etc/crontab file:

   */5 * * * * apache /usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1

Note that you should use poller.php as the cronjob instead of cmd.php (as it was with

earlier versions) to enable you to switch between cmd.php and cactid.

Also make sure that the user poller.php runs as ( apache ) has

permission to create new files in Cacti's 'rra/' directory which is

/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/rrd

hanji

----------

## Orky

Still no luck, I've tried a re emerge of all the packages involved.

When I re-emerge cacti however, i dont get the option to upgrade, its like nothing has changed.

Moving the cacti dir first, does give me the option but after selecting it I get an error about version new_install not less than 8.0.3d.

Confused now!

To get mod_php to compile I did have to comment out my CFLAGS. (Child pid crashing problem). Could this have affected it?

----------

## Orky

Solved!

I made some changes to my CFLAGS (Altered to Pentium2 instead of Pentium3).

I had been compling for the wrong class of celeron by the looks of things.

Thanks for all the help!

----------

## hanj

Ahhhh

Sweet! Glad you got things working.

hanji

----------

